# Angeln in Torrox Costa/ Andalusien



## Felix B. (21. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute!
Ich fahre dieses Jahr im Sommer für 3Wochen nach Torrox. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Fische man dort fangen kann und mit welchen Methoden?
Braucht man einen Angelschein und wenn ja, wo kann ich den kaufen?

Danke im Voraus,
Felix#h


----------



## AalNils (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Torrox Costa/ Andalusien*

Wo möchtest du Angeln? 

In den hiesigen Flüssen oder am Meer? Für beides brauchst du eine "Licencia de Pesca" - kriegst du beim Forst- und Landwirtschaftsamt in deinem Bezirk. 

Ohne Angelschein definitiv ein Nogo, wenn Dich die Guardia Civil kontrolliert wird es richtig teuer - und dein Angelgeschirr siehst du danach auch nicht wieder.

Für 3 Jahre kostet eine solche Lizenz so um die 8 Euro (fürs Meer), wie das mit kürzeren Zeiten aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Im Meer fängst du so ziemlich alles, von der Meeräsche bis zum Conger in der Dämmerung, guck am besten den ortsansässigen Anglern zu, die wissen meist was wann wie läuft. Sehr empfehlenswert sind Doraden-Fetzen am Einzelhaken (im lokalen Eroski, bzw. beim Lidl gibt's die Fische im ganzen für EXTREM wenig Geld)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Torrox Costa/ Andalusien*

Willst du ihn jetzt dazu bringen die superleckere Dorade in Fetzen an den Haken zu hängen damit irgendein Gammelfischchen mit 100.000 Gräten statt der Dorade in der Pfanne brutzelt? Das sei dir selbst überlassen aber ich würde das jetzt nicht empfehlen, da kannste auch ander Fische nehmen die billiger sind.


----------



## AalNils (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Torrox Costa/ Andalusien*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Willst du ihn jetzt dazu bringen die superleckere Dorade in Fetzen an den Haken zu hängen damit irgendein Gammelfischchen mit 100.000 Gräten statt der Dorade in der Pfanne brutzelt? Das sei dir selbst überlassen aber ich würde das jetzt nicht empfehlen, da kannste auch ander Fische nehmen die billiger sind.



Ich will ihn zu gar nichts bringen, er hat eine Frage gestellt und ich habe drauf geantwortet.

Die Doradenfilets sind der absolute Topköder auf große Conger hier, auch beim Vergleichsangeln mit Sardinen oder Meeräschen hat immer das Doradenfilet gewonnen.

Dementsprechend solltest du, außer du möchtest hier einen stichhaltigen Beweis für deine Meereskenntnis an der spanischen Küste vorbringen, Dich evtl. mit solchen Aussagen zurückhalten. :m

Wenn man hier mit Einheimischen redet sind auch diese definitiv überzeugt davon - es wurden nie so zahlreich kapitale Fänge gemeldet wie auf diesen Köder, egal ob wir hier mit Coreanas, oder sonstwas angeln.

Das mag evtl. bei Dir, wo auch immer du Dich befindest ein wenig befremdlich klingen, aber wenn du in Spanien bist, nehme ich Dich gerne mal einen Abend mit, evtl stimmt Dich das ja um.


----------



## Felix B. (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Torrox Costa/ Andalusien*

Danke für die Antworten! (besonders AalNils)

Ich werde Dorade als Köder mal testen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Torrox Costa/ Andalusien*

Ich gebe zu das ich noch nie mit Dorade geangelt habe und so mag es auch sein das drauf super Conger beissen.  Ich will hier auch nicht deine Erfahrungen anzweifeln nur wäre mir eine dorade zu schade um einen schleimigen Conger damit zu fangen.
Ich habe nie auf Conger geangelt und wenn ich mit Fischfetzen auf Grund angel sind da meistens Barsche oder Drachenköpfe die den Köder nehmen. 
Viel Spass beim Angeln mit einem der leckersten Fische aus dem Meer!


----------



## AalNils (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Torrox Costa/ Andalusien*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu das ich noch nie mit Dorade geangelt habe und so mag es auch sein das drauf super Conger beissen.  Ich will hier auch nicht deine Erfahrungen anzweifeln nur wäre mir eine dorade zu schade um einen schleimigen Conger damit zu fangen.
> Ich habe nie auf Conger geangelt und wenn ich mit Fischfetzen auf Grund angel sind da meistens Barsche oder Drachenköpfe die den Köder nehmen.
> Viel Spass beim Angeln mit einem der leckersten Fische aus dem Meer!



Gut, also das Conger nicht unbedingt der "Traumfisch" ist, ist schon klar.

ABER - ich formuliers einfach mal so, ein Congerdrill am Mittelmeer ist schonmal was ganz anderes als 'ne Dorade. 

Dass der Fisch durchweg gut schmeckt ist logisch, aber ich denke bei einem Angeltrip im Ausland sei es ihm vergönnt mal 'nen ordentlichen Fisch am Haken zu haben.

Ich meine jeder Spanientourist sitzt mit seiner Angel am Hafenbecken/Steinklippen und angelt mit Schwimmkugel und Brot auf Meeräschen oder Zahnbrassen, dass das nicht so wirklich ein "bleibendes Angelerlebnis" mit sich zieht ist ja klar - zumindest war es bei meinen Spanienurlauben damals so.

So long! :vik:


----------



## scorp10n77 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Torrox Costa/ Andalusien*

So eine Meeräsche oder Brasse an leichtem Gerät ist aber auch ganz nett. Ich angel halt immer noch gerne so das ichs mir nachher schmecken lassen kann


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Torrox Costa/ Andalusien*

Conger machen auf dem Grill aber auch ne gute Fugur... .
Petri


----------

